# Über Smartphone mit PC Headset telefonieren - Suche Tipps



## DaBlackSheep (11. Oktober 2014)

*Über Smartphone mit PC Headset telefonieren - Suche Tipps*

Hallo zusammen!

Mir stellt sich folgende Problematik:
Wenn ich meinem Hobby, dem Clanleben nachgehe und mich im TS und dazu noch in einem Spiel befinde,
dann passiert es mir gerne, dass das Handy klingelt und ich erstmal Headset vom Kopf ziehen muss,
mich im TS muten muss und dann noch schnell ans Handy gehe.

Ist mir etwas zu umständlich, klar das ist vorerst der einfachste Weg, aber geht das nicht vielleicht auch anders?

Ich habe die Idee, das mein Samsung Galaxy Note 3 mittels Bluetooth an meinen Rechner zu verbinden,
so dass ich mich nur im TS muten muss und das Gespräch am PC annehmen kann und über mein Headset telefoniere.

Dazu habe ich jetzt schon einige Programme ausprobiert (BlueSoleil usw.), aber eine Lösung für mein Anliegen habe ich nicht gefunden.


Das ist an Hardware vorhanden:
Rechner mit Win 8.1, Bluetooth Dongle, Headset
Smartphone Samsung Galaxy Note 3

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht bei der Lösung des Problems helfen?


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Über Smartphone mit PC Headset telefonieren - Suche Tipps*

Wie wärs, wenn du das Telefonat eifnach weiterleitest?  

Oder du splittest das Signal vom Headset und verbindest es mit PC und Handy. 

Oder du verwendest einfach Skype


----------



## DaBlackSheep (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Über Smartphone mit PC Headset telefonieren - Suche Tipps*

Das mit der Weiterleitung habe ich schon probiert.
Ich müsste das dann schon so einstellen, dass eingehende Telefonate sofort an Skype weiter geleitet werden.
Das heißt, ich müsste die Weiterleitung dann wieder ausschalten, wenn ich mich mit Smartphone vom Rechner entferne.
Das wäre mir ehrlich gesagt zu umständlich, weil ich sowas auch gerne mal vergesse.

Ich habe es lieber "einmal" umständlich, als "immer" umständlich. 

*Tante Edit:*

Also ich habe das Problem jetzt doch sehr einfach lösen können.
Im Endeffekt gibt es jetzt wohl eine neue BlueSoleil Version, mit der klappt das Problemlos.

*Hier kurz der Lösungsweg:*
Ich habe die aktuelle Version von BlueSoleil gekauft und installiert.
Dazu habe ich vom selben Anbieter noch die Software cPhone installiert.
Das Ganze dann easy über Bluetooth verbunden und mein Problem ist gelöst.
Telefonieren und simsen über den Rechner.

Trotzdem vielen Dank


----------

